# low temp



## JohnnyReb (Dec 16, 2006)

cant get my temp above 200* for some reason today, is it safe to cook that low 

hovering around 199-201

am i in for a truly low and slow night?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 16, 2006)

What are you cooking on, CH?  180-250 is BBQ so you are ok.


----------



## JohnnyReb (Dec 16, 2006)

smoking 2 whole chickens for some pulled chicken   

as long as it dosent go below 140* im good right?


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 16, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 16, 2006)

what kind of cooker and what are you vents set at? intake and exhaust?


----------



## JohnnyReb (Dec 16, 2006)

well its a chargriller i modified with a gas burner today   , it will prolly be the franken grillers first and last cook


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 16, 2006)

crazyhorse said:
			
		

> smoking 2 whole chickens for some pulled chicken
> 
> as long as it dosent go below 140* im good right?



Poultry is the one thing I *WOULD* worry about cooking at that low of a temp.  The reason is, due to the very low pit temps that chicken will sit in the danger zone (40*-140*) for an extended period of time, thus letting the bad bacteria culminate.  Get your temps up to no lower than 235* grate temp in my opinion.  I cook my poulty when "smoking" between 235*-250* (dome temp on the WSM between 250*-265*).


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 16, 2006)

crazyhorse said:
			
		

> well its a chargriller i modified with a gas burner today   , it will prolly be the franken grillers first and last cook



Even with the gas burner the temps won't get any higher???  Have you calibrated your thermometers?  Just looking for clues for ya here.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 16, 2006)

Maybe too much heat is leaking out?  Maybe try making some ropes out of alluminum foil and seal around the lid..then adjust the gas intake accordingly? ...Dunno just a SWAG.


----------



## JohnnyReb (Dec 16, 2006)

im using a taylor digital at grate level 

got the idea from here 
http://www.davepeckham.com/bandera/0.html


my burner just dosent seem to put the heat out


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 16, 2006)

crazyhorse said:
			
		

> im using a taylor digital at grate level
> 
> got the idea from here
> http://www.davepeckham.com/bandera/0.html
> ...



I take it that you've calibrated it in boiling water? I've been "burnt" by a incorrectly reading thermo.


----------



## JohnnyReb (Dec 16, 2006)

up to 220* now, im not opening that lid to check the thermo while shes hot   


gonna take it to 180 in the thigh,  that should kill any baddies right


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 16, 2006)

can you grab the therm out real quick and test it?
Odds are it's not 20 degrees off.  Still, better safe
than sorry.  Especially with chicken.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 16, 2006)

crazyhorse said:
			
		

> up to 220* now, im not opening that lid to check the thermo while shes hot
> 
> 
> gonna take it to 180 in the thigh,  that should kill any baddies right


For sure... 180 may be pushing it though. You may end up a lil dry. 
Check this out..
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t= ... en+degrees


----------



## JohnnyReb (Dec 16, 2006)

tested therm its 4* off, reading 208* in boiling water


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 16, 2006)

now real quick, lift the lid and stick it back in...REAL QUICK!
Enjoy the rest of your cook.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 16, 2006)

You get down into the low 200's and below you turn a bbq pit into a jerky making dehydrator moochine.  Thats why I always trying to try to convince these yankees to turn up the heat.  Got a death threat over at the Widder Bassos forum a few years back when I suggested 225 was too low to cook a butt.  I suggest you figger out why you aint pumping out no heat. 

bigwheel


----------



## JohnnyReb (Dec 16, 2006)

so should i order a pizza or take the chicken to 180*?


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 16, 2006)

Order a pizza and cut the chicken up and throw it on top of the pie with some BBQ sauce


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 16, 2006)

crazyhorse said:
			
		

> so should i order a pizza or take the chicken to 180*?



If you're worried about it, take it to 180*.  That's what they make BBQ Sauce for!


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 16, 2006)

Well I sure take a good pizzer any old day especially as compared to chicken jerky. Now I like the thin crust Big Daddy O supreme with everything on it included but not limited to japs and anchovies.  Now thats a meal fittin for a king/queen.  Smart thinking. Give the chicken to the neighbors. 

bigwheel




			
				crazyhorse said:
			
		

> so should i order a pizza or take the chicken to 180*?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 16, 2006)

I'd order a pizza....you get around and below 200* you need to worry about boutilism...


----------



## JohnnyReb (Dec 16, 2006)

man oh man 4 hours in and the whole chicken was tasty smoked with pecan shells, the pulled is in the oven per larrys recipe with rub and sauce at 350 for 45 mins

i may die tommorow but tonight im in heaven


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 16, 2006)

Awesome bud!
Glad everything worked out


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 16, 2006)

Dittos..glad it turned out good. 

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 16, 2006)

Good deal CH, glad it turned out good for ya!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 16, 2006)

Glad it all work for you Crazy. I hope your still here tomorrow to tell us why the pit didn't get up to temp!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 16, 2006)

Speakin' of the pit.........how 'bout a pic of that configuration you got going there?


----------



## BigGQ (Dec 16, 2006)

You said you modified it with a gas burner...Any chance you may have had a vac lock in the gas line? Did your flames look right or were they real low?


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 16, 2006)

I have this problem when I use "The Method" and Royal Ook.


----------



## JohnnyReb (Dec 17, 2006)

everything is new, burner and regulator hose

flame nice and blue just didnt seem high enough to me, it didnt produce a jet flame fish fryer style, more like a coleman camp stove flame. 

should've gotten a high pressure burner  :roll: 

this is it, but mine is a single 
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/d ... mber=44894


----------



## BigGQ (Dec 17, 2006)

Classic symptons of a vapor lock.  Basically it is an air lock in the hose. Commonly happens when you turn on a burner before turning on the fuel supply and it trips the gas regulator safety device that prevents gas leaks.  Cappy and I had this happen with a weed burner at a comp one time in Myrtle Beach. 

Here is a link that might help.

http://www.weber.com/bbq/pub/support/gasfaq.aspx#hotter


----------

